# Wetsuit Hire



## Bradders123 (31 Aug 2012)

Hi Guys,

doing a triathlon on the 22nd Sept and need to hire a wetsuit.

Recommendations on best places to hire a wetsuit would be greatly appreciated.

Also has anyone tried a triathlon without first completing an open water swim?

Thanks

Brad


----------



## Lee_M (31 Aug 2012)

i bought mine, they're so cheap nowadays is not worth hiring


----------



## Stonepark (31 Aug 2012)

Same as above, my shortie was £40, best to go to somewhere that sells them and try a few on as it took a few attempts to get a decent fitting one to my shape.


Wetsuit Outlet online is usually a good place to start browsing.


----------



## Piemaster (31 Aug 2012)

Bradders123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Also has anyone tried a triathlon without first completing an open water swim?
> Brad


 
Having just started to OW swim I would say find somewhere to have a try a swim first. It is VERY different to pool swimming, the wetsuit changes things, theres no black line to follow and for my first swim my breathing was all over the place, think mostly due to more sensations to take in - can't imagine being in a pack would help either, but I've not done that as yet.
Did my 3rd OWS last night and found I was much more relaxed and able to think more about about navigation and strokes. Weed appeaing below me is still a little disconcerting though.


----------

